# Hunt with dogs?



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Anybody here hunt with their dog(s)? Just curious. I was reading around and saw some pictures of patterdales and jagds doing some serious work hunting. Along with pits and many other dogs doing well with hogs. 


Also, don't want to upset anybody if they are against using dogs to hunt and such. So I apologize ahead of time.


edit: Also, wasnt sure where this was to be posted.. Figured hunting was kind of a sport.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't personally hunt with dogs (or my dog) but I have a friend who breeds and trains labs for hunting. He brings young dogs in training to my aunts farm a lot and shoots pigeons, rabbits, etc. and sends them for them. They're really good at finding the birds wherever they may fall and have great impluse control otherwise. It's fun to watch.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never participated in a hog hunt with hog catch dogs. Seems pretty exciting and adrenaline pumping. I've gone waterfowl and such with retrievers, but not the hog and **** stuff. I think if I ever got a smaller dog it would be a patterdale or jagd terrier. Those little guys are 20-22 lbs and are nuts in the field when working ***** and hogs.


----------



## agibson (Oct 9, 2010)

i'd **** and bear hunt with our hounds growing up... i've got a pup i plan to do the same with. its definitely a good time


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you do most of your hunting up north then? ( we are both from wisconsin ). I'm looking mainly for ****, coyote, etc. Mainly varmint hunting. What kind of pup do you have now?


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, I have done a fair amount of earthwork (hunting) with my Jrts to ****, groundhog and only once to fox (red). I love it but I expect not nearly as much as my dogs do. I haven't been out for the last couple of years because of health issues and I really miss it. Nothing better than taking some tools and going out with some excellent dogs and people for a day in the working field.


----------



## agibson (Oct 9, 2010)

We used to hunt bear up by Hayward, but the wolves got too bad so we started hunting in Minong. Otherwise we'd hunt **** round home. I never got into coyote hunting... knew a couple guys who did. We also did alot of rabbit hunting with our beagles. I have a little redbone... first redbone i've ever had... my dad was a plott and bluetick kinda guy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My homestate is known for some pretty awesome hunting


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I worked with a woman who used Plott on bear in Wisconsin. She brought her Plotts in one day, really nice dogs. I also have a close friend who has a Jack Russel on her farm that does mousing and ratting.


----------



## ZeeDoggy (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm just starting to hunt with my hound mix. He's love to tree squirrels for me. I want to try hare coursing soon as well.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> My homestate is known for some pretty awesome hunting


Trufax. Wisconsin is all about the killing of stuff. I remember the first time I heard someone mention, in casual conversation, that she hunted _bears_ with Plott hounds. *BEARS.* And everyone else is just, you know, "Oh, bears," and I'm sitting there going *BEARS*.

I would kind of like to get involved with bird hunting with Imaginary-Future Toller Pup. Because, YUM, game birds are tasty. And I'd like to move towards self-sustainability, the idea of obtaining enough food for me and my dogs myself is very appealing.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Raegan, there's a woman at Keechak's and my KC that has two Tollers xD They couldn't be more different.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL! They're funny little dogs. I can't tell you why, but I just like 'em.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm getting out of the military in less than a year and moving back home to WI. I was looking at getting a few smaller sized dogs and train them up on some hunting and take them out with me. I've never hunted bear or other large predatory animal or ****, but I've hunted pretty much everything else. Hopefully I can get right back into it. My brother and a few good friends are looking at buying some hunting land up north (wisconsin) just for weekend hunts/camps. I'm looking forward to an exciting year coming up!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't hunt but my dad does and most my relatives do. They hunt bird with dogs and deer (omg I just wrote people on accident lol). Anyways, my dad had pointers and a labrador he hunted behind. We were offered a pup out of my uncle's next pointer litter so we'll see. He keeps wanting another bird dog. My uncle also has hunted with and trained a few plotts.


----------

